# Simple Drag Radial Question



## zx14man (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys I want to order the Mickey Thompson ET-Street drag 275/40/17.. But i heard they run wide.. will that fit ok with the stock 17 rims without rubbing?? I just don t want to spent 400 bucks and be stuck with them...LOL.. Or do you guys run a better drag radial that fits??? Brand/Size... Thank You Guys...ERIC


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

A 275 is meant for a 9" or wider wheel. You can cram it on a 8" wheel but you won't have a flat even contact patch defeating your purpose of a wider tire.


----------

